# Specks are Biting!



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Despite the windy conditions we have been managing to ice some trout. The fish have been coming out of 6 to 8 foot of water on live shrimp. As usual tides are the key, and finding decent looking water. When the wind lays for a bit it dont take long for the water to straighten up.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is a link with more reports from our trips.

http://www.fishinggalvestontx.com/news


----------

